# INPUT on LIFAN engines sold at Home Depot



## bigdaddy3 (Jan 31, 2014)

Do any of you guys have any experience or have talked to anyone who has run these engines, I have done internet research and have read where they are China made engines that have been used for research and developement for the Honda GX series engines, from what I have read even many parts will enterchange with the Honda, there are a couple of different lines of these engines also, some of the cheaper ones are sold at Harbor Frieght, but the Pro series are the better ones, I know nothing will compare to the Honda but if they were dependable they are over 50% less than the Honda and Home Depot gives a 3 year warranty. I have always been die hard Honda but I have heard some pretty good reports on the better Lifans and I have always had good luck with Home Depot warranty.


----------



## blades (Feb 1, 2014)

Think you got it backwards, Honda clones, Decent reports, if works right off the bat ok, if a problem , take back for an exchange, they tend to be good or bad not much in between. Like anything else from that area in everything is chicom mfg. Its the level of quality control and attention to details that sets things apart.


----------



## NSMaple1 (Feb 1, 2014)

Their gennys have a 3 year warranty too.

Try to find anything small engine related that has a 3 year warranty - even Honda or Yammi.

That plus they've been around for a while - I think that says something.


----------



## flotek (Feb 1, 2014)

Lifan makes small atv and dirt bike honda clone engines my knowledge of them is only in this market so take it for what it's worth. .. they basically copy Hondas to a T and all the parts interchange . They actually make a decent engine that is reliable but the quality of materials is not going to Japanese Honda quality it will be cheap china metal and plastic .. but of coarse the price is usually a fraction of the honda too


----------



## dave_dj1 (Feb 1, 2014)

I have an eleven horse HF predator motor on my log splitter. I've been using it for almost a year now with zero problems, usually starts on the first pull, sometimes second pull. We have probably split somewhere in the neighborhood of 20-25 cords thus far. The engine runs perfectly. For 200 bucks with a coupon how could you go wrong? 
dave


----------



## dbofdalton (Feb 1, 2014)

I recently put on a H.F. 6.5 predator engine on my splitter. Only have about 20 hours on it so far,but it starts on the first pull and runs flawlessly. We'll see how long it lasts, but I see no reason it won't be a long time.

Dave


----------



## Whitespider (Feb 1, 2014)

I bought my generator at Harbor Freight when they were using the old "blue" engine, not the current "black" Predator series. The 13 HP engine has a LIFAN tag on it and has been 100% reliable, starts at -20° with a touch of the electric start, uses no oil, runs butter smooth and quite. Now, I will admit it doesn't have a ton of hours on it... probably had somewhere in the neighborhood of 15 gallon gas run through it. I had three small issues with it, none of which actually involve the engine proper...
1) The cheap-azz Chinese spark plug went bad 15 minutes out'a the gate... I'd suggest replacing the plug before even trying to start it.
2) One of the oil drain plugs leaked; when I pulled the drain plug it was so damn tight they must'a hammered it in with an ½ impact wrench and broke the copper gasket... which I replaced for 35¢ at the hardware store.
3) After about 5-6 hours use the rubber valve cover gasket started dripping a tiny bit; when I checked it, the bolt was loose enough to turn with my fingers... I snugged it up and it ain't been an issue since (I checked all the fasteners before starting it the first time... must'a somehow overlooked that one).

Last spring I got my 5-year-old one of those Chi-Com ATV's with a LIFAN 110cc engine on it. After checking all the fasteners, replacing the plug, and dumping what was supposed pass as oil from the crankcase and refilling... I hit the start button and it fired right up. I've had a couple small electrical problems with the ATV, but nothing with the engine... and I can't even guess how many hours he put on that thing this summer. Heck he's even been riding it in the snow. I can tell you he ran the thing out'a gas almost daily for over three months this summer... it was costing me a small fortune to feed it.

I don't find anything wrong with Chinese steel... but the "precision" of work, such as welds, thread cutting, and "fit" can sometimes be a bit sloppy. I've repaired enough welds on Chi-Com stuff to know the steel is just fine, maybe a little thinner than I'd like to see for some applications, but there ain't anything wrong with the steel itself. Heck, a lot of "Made In The USA" stuff is made with Chinese steel... a lot more than you think.

Check all the fasteners, replace the plug, and change the oil a couple times during "break-in" to remove any metal that might be floatin' 'round in there... and it would likely last just as long as any other small engine. Actually, I'd run it the first time just long enough to warm the engine up, change oil, then again at about 1 hour... after that you should be good-to-go.
*


----------



## philoshop (Feb 1, 2014)

A bunch of us got together a few years ago to start a clone engine class at the local kart racing track. We all bought the HF 6.5 engines. The older blue ones.
Drilled some holes in the muffler, changed the air filter to a more open can type with the foam sleeve, and removed the governors. They would turn 5600 to 5800 RPM.
I talked to one of the guys just last month and he's *still* running his original engine. He figured over 600 races on it and at least twice that again in practice and qualifying runs.
Not a lot of hours really because the races only last about ten minutes or so, but that's ten *tough* minutes on the engine. We paid $130 or so back then.
The alcohol-fueled Briggs racing engines were in the $1200 range by the time you got them set up, and lasted maybe two seasons before they needed a complete rebuild.


----------



## bigdaddy3 (Feb 1, 2014)

blades said:


> Think you got it backwards, Honda clones, Decent reports, if works right off the bat ok, if a problem , take back for an exchange, they tend to be good or bad not much in between. Like anything else from that area in everything is chicom mfg. Its the level of quality control and attention to details that sets things apart.


No I checked again the company actually started as a 100% paid research for Honda without any Honda affiliation as far as marketing and was not originally planned to sell their products mainstream, I have owned and operated a Bridgestone/Firestone tire store for 35 years, at one time China made tires were a joke but over the last 20 years they have taken over the ecconomy tire market and build much much better products, probally over 50% of the low cost tires are Chinese made, may have an American owned name but check where they are made. Lot of the products built in China are built with American technology. Like someone said earlier, try and find a small engine with a 3 year warranty, Home Depot has a pretty good record of honoring their warranty, also I don't think Home Depot would have any affiliation with the company if they had not done their research and liked what they learned.


----------



## Gravedigger (Feb 1, 2014)

I have two harbor freight Lifan 6.5 hp and have had zero issues. One I've converted to run on propane for my log splitter.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Whitespider (Feb 2, 2014)

Products from China are no different than products from any other country, including the United States. There's the high quality stuff, the economy targeted stuff, and the crap. It ain't about the country, it's the company. There are manufacturers in China building some of the highest quality "stuff" on the planet... and pride themselves for it. Just look at some of today's electronics... the most reliable, high-quality electronics this planet has ever seen... and nearly all of it comes from China.

It don't matter where the product comes from... just as it's always been, it's a "buyer beware" market.
The old saying, "Ya' get what ya' pay for" just ain't true and never has been, depending on "what" you want to pay for. At a point those extra dollars are paying for "fit-'n'-finish" and not necessarily more reliability, usability, functional quality or whatnot... you're buying fancy paint (so to speak). Not sayin' there's anything wrong with that, but there ain't anything wrong with not paying for it either... just depends on "what" you personally want to pay for... or are willing to pay for.
*


----------



## KenJax Tree (Feb 2, 2014)

I bought a HF 2500PSI power washer with a 6.5HP motor (not even sure what kind of motor it is) but it runs like a champ and always starts on the 2nd or 3rd pull (when i remember to turn the gas on). 


Sent from my Autotune Carb


----------



## Little Al (Feb 2, 2014)

blades said:


> Think you got it backwards, Honda clones, Decent reports, if works right off the bat ok, if a problem , take back for an exchange, they tend to be good or bad not much in between. Like anything else from that area in everything is chicom mfg. Its the level of quality control and attention to details that sets things apart.


----------



## Little Al (Feb 2, 2014)

Guy I know has one[not sure of HP fitted to a splitter] shortly after he bought it the motor started giving loads of trouble after 3 or so attempts to fix it they replaced the motor, second motor has been no bother at all


----------



## laynes69 (Feb 2, 2014)

I've bought 2 harbor freight 6.5 hp engines. One I have on a log splitter, and the other on a mini bike. The blue engine on the log splitter has given zero problems, and the black engine on the mini bike has had the crap beaten out of it. Both start first pull and never any issues. I think I paid around 99.00 for each. From my experience, these are the only engines I'll buy. They run well and are budget friendly.


----------



## reaperman (Feb 2, 2014)

I'm not sure I would buy one from Home Depot, when you can buy one from Harbor Freight for 1/2 the price


----------



## bigdaddy3 (Feb 2, 2014)

reaperman said:


> I'm not sure I would buy one from Home Depot, when you can buy one from Harbor Freight for 1/2 the price


 Home Depot has 13HP for 299.00 with 3 year warranty, tell me what you can get a 13HP for a Harbor Frieght and whats the warranty?


----------



## Steve NW WI (Feb 2, 2014)

Whitespider said:


> ---
> 
> Last spring I got my 5-year-old one of those Chi-Com ATV's with a LIFAN 110cc engine on it. After checking all the fasteners, replacing the plug, and dumping what was supposed pass as oil from the crankcase and refilling ---
> 
> ...



From what I've read on the farm forums, where there's a lot of respect for these things running pumps, etc., that might be the single biggest thing - dump the oil and start with fresh. As Spidey said, a change again after a little bit of runtime won't hurt your wallet much, and might keep the motor purring a lot longer as well.

Honda parts will interchange, but the cost of repair vs replace usually makes it cheaper to go buy another motor.

I can only speak for where I work, but we run through 3-4 semi loads of steel daily, and don't see any Chinese steel. Mostly US steel, some Swiss high grade stuff for high wear areas on farm equipment, and a lot of our stainless comes out of Mexico, I think due to the difficulty of getting past gov't regs to produce it here.

I like to buy American where I can, but I'd consider one of these motors for an occasional use application.


----------



## nathon918 (Feb 2, 2014)

Steve NW WI said:


> From what I've read on the farm forums, where there's a lot of respect for these things running pumps, etc., that might be the single biggest thing - dump the oil and start with fresh. As Spidey said, a change again after a little bit of runtime won't hurt your wallet much, and might keep the motor purring a lot longer as well.
> 
> Honda parts will interchange, but the cost of repair vs replace usually makes it cheaper to go buy another motor.
> 
> ...


 chinese steel is the worst steel on the market, so many inpurities, very inconsistant, and the **** that passes as "stainless" is even worse, they can't keep a consistant chrominum content to save their lives  i wouldnt even want to try to make a certified weld on that garbage, all the impurties in the base material would just ruin the weld
i dont buy any steel other than US,Canadian, or German! and almost always use Alcoa for aluminum...


----------



## aokpops (Feb 2, 2014)

Might be showing my age .I remember when everyone laugh at the Japan stuff . I got 3 knock off engines been impressed .


----------



## Whitespider (Feb 2, 2014)

nathon918 said:


> *chinese steel is the worst steel on the market, so many inpurities, very inconsistant
> I wouldnt even want to try to make a certified weld on that garbage, all the impurties in the base material would just ruin the weld*



That ain't been my experience...
I ain't a certified welder, but I've worked as a welder more than once... I've always gotten clean, consistent, strong, good looking welds in Chinese steel.

As far as I know China isn't making "high-grade" steel (I said "high-grade")... and they don't pretend to. They make the lower-grades, mild and general purpose steels... and the quality is as good as any other of the same type and purpose (in my experience). Ya' gotta' keep it apples-to-apples to make a fair comparison. (shrug)
*


----------



## Photog95 (Feb 2, 2014)

I have a 13HP Predator from HF on mine. Bought it last year and it has been perfect. I just ran it today to slip up some red oak at 5 below and it started right up.


----------



## bigdaddy3 (Feb 3, 2014)

Like I said in my earlier post I have been in the tire business my entire life, I have owned and operated a Bridgestone/Firestone store for the last 35 years and when I first started you would have had to pay me to accept a tire made in China but man has things changed, you would be shocked at the tires on the road now made in China, there are only 2 American owned tire companies left, Goodyear and Cooper, the majority of all tire companies either manufacture or contract a big part of their lower priced tires in China, things have change, I was shocked to learn how many of the leading edge electronics are now made in China and Korea, as you guys know now threre is alot of steel all tires, the tire companies even ship some of the materials overseas build the product ship it back and sell it here in our good old USA, I can only speek for the tires but when it comes to a decent quality product that will give you trouble free service for the dollar, a big part of them are made in China, do the best tires you can buy come out of China, absolutely not, but again basically trouble free mile per dollar they will compare to tires built in any other country, If you really want to know the truth tires are no different from many other products, in my opinion the best quality tire for any amount of money comes out of Japan, and yes 30-40 years ago we were having these same discussions about Japan where the Hondas are made.
Ohh well we can beat this horse to death but I think we all know that these Chinese motors are not as good as a Honda but I do think they are rapidly improving and are probally worth what they cost.

*Ohh one other little side note Honda has started 3 manufacturing plants in China, wonder where the steel and other building materials come from???*


----------



## nathon918 (Feb 3, 2014)

Whitespider said:


> That ain't been my experience...
> I ain't a certified welder, but I've worked as a welder more than once... I've always gotten clean, consistent, strong, good looking welds in Chinese steel.
> 
> As far as I know China isn't making "high-grade" steel (I said "high-grade")... and they don't pretend to. They make the lower-grades, mild and general purpose steels... and the quality is as good as any other of the same type and purpose (in my experience). Ya' gotta' keep it apples-to-apples to make a fair comparison. (shrug)
> *


 wasnt talking "high grade", im talking in general... but quality A-36 structural steel (angle/channel/I beams), or hot rolled plate/flat bar/bar stock, or cold rolled in something like a 1018, is what you consider "mild steel", doesnt even compare with the "stuff" china is making.
as far as you "always" having good results in welding that garbage, obvoiusly them welds havent been tested... also just because a weld "looks good" doesnt mean it is, which is why theres need for X-ray inspections... 


*"Ohh one other little side note Honda has started 3 manufacturing plants in China, wonder where the steel and other building materials come from??"*
Have you done any research as to what is manufactured in these chinese plants??
as far as small engines go honda makes their low quality "GC" series engines in china, and their "better" GX series in Japan...

im really just sick of seeing most people buy multiple "throw away" products, instead of just buying something of decent quality that could last a lifetime with some upkeep.
since this about small engines, the engine on my splitter is a Wisconsin Twin cylinder about 60 years old +/- 4 years, its had a hard life (ran a bailer then a saw rig) it needed rings and a valve job when i got it.
now it runs like a top and i have a total of about $250 into it, and theres no doubt it will last atleast another 60+ years (with proper maintenance) now id love to see someone get that out of any engine produced these days


----------



## lmbrman (Feb 3, 2014)

Had good luck with a couple of those lifan engines myself, low use engines, but they always start and run, cheap to replace the whole engine if ever there is a problem. One on the rototiller, one on lmbrkids minibike. I have a spare NIB, it just sits there with nothing to do. The 6hp was $69 at horrid freight when I bought them. I am not going to be convinced 100% by some words that the GX engines are made in japan with Japanese parts. The 390GX on my sawmill seemed to have indication otherwise on the box, instruction manual and parts themselves. Engine is a few years old, been good, seen some heavy use, had to replace a few small things. No I am not wading out in the snow to take pics, and I don't keep worthless paper packaging. Take it as you want, it is free, worthless info.

-dave


----------



## firebrick43 (Feb 3, 2014)

Lifan was setup by Honda to make parts for the gx series engines. Some parts were good according to the QC checks some were not. As time went on the Chinese would assemble these parts and sell the engines. Problems really began when the started ramping up production, producing/cloning parts that they had made before, and selling complete engine even painted the same as Honda in such places as harbor freight. Honda sued and won which forced the Chinese to stop selling engine painted like Honda engines(trademark). It's perfectly legal to copy a product as long as it's not under patent nor stylized/passed off as the original brand.


----------



## nathon918 (Feb 3, 2014)

lmbrman said:


> Had good luck with a couple of those lifan engines myself, low use engines, but they always start and run, cheap to replace the whole engine if ever there is a problem. One on the rototiller, one on lmbrkids minibike. I have a spare NIB, it just sits there with nothing to do. The 6hp was $69 at horrid freight when I bought them. I am not going to be convinced 100% by some words that the GX engines are made in japan with Japanese parts. The 390GX on my sawmill seemed to have indication otherwise on the box, instruction manual and parts themselves. Engine is a few years old, been good, seen some heavy use, had to replace a few small things. No I am not wading out in the snow to take pics, and I don't keep worthless paper packaging. Take it as you want, it is free, worthless info.
> 
> -dave


well it looks like honda has gone to china with most everything then, im not a huge honda fan and i dont really follow them , their older engines were some of the best but not anymore, but the last i knew all of the gx series engines were still made in japan, but i guess they have no real reason to make a superior product if most people just want mediocre products ...
maybe its just me but i would rather spend more on something of quality or US made and actually support MY OWN country then sending money to some other country that doesnt like us just to get a piece of garbage product!
its been said that china makes good and bad products, electronics aside, has anyone actually had a good quality product out of china, i mean REAL quality, NOT what passes as "quality" to most these days?
also love everyone that puts Harbor freight "down" yet they still shop theretheres some quote about not being able to fix stupid that comes to mind


----------



## bigdaddy3 (Feb 3, 2014)

90299**


nathon918 said:


> well it looks like honda has gone to china with most everything then, im not a huge honda fan and i dont really follow them , their older engines were some of the best but not anymore, but the last i knew all of the gx series engines were still made in japan, but i guess they have no real reason to make a superior product if most people just want mediocre products ...
> maybe its just me but i would rather spend more on something of quality or US made and actually support MY OWN country then sending money to some other country that doesnt like us just to get a piece of garbage product!
> its been said that china makes good and bad products, electronics aside, has anyone actually had a good quality product out of china, i mean REAL quality, NOT what passes as "quality" to most these days?
> also love everyone that puts Harbor freight "down" yet they still shop theretheres some quote about not being able to fix stupid that comes to mind


 
One thing for sure 90% of what Harbor Frieght sells comes from China, I also like to support the American made products but honestly so many of the things we buy thats not even an option.


----------



## nathon918 (Feb 3, 2014)

bigdaddy3 said:


> 90299**
> 
> 
> One thing for sure 90% of what Harbor Frieght sells comes from China, I also like to support the American made products but honestly so many of the things we buy thats not even an option.


 and thats the real problem that most dont give a **** about, but then they complain that theres no jobs, governments dont have enought money, etc. well if they supported their own country it wouldnt be such a damn problem!
i dont have a problem buying something imported, if its somthing of decent quality and actually comes from a company in that country, the problem i have is when a US based company out sources all of their work to other countries, just to bring all that garbage back to the US and sell it to us, while the only ones benifitting are the company owners and the country making these prouducts.
it should be more or less equal trade (their goods for our goods), not they make 80% of the products we use for our cash, which is about the way it is now...
i guess maybe people will realize what their doing (or did) once their the ones working in sweat shops working of a few dollars a day, while the countries we made rich are are in power


----------



## mesupra (Feb 3, 2014)

I can only attest to the quality of he greyhound and predator engines sold by hf. The greyhounds were made by lifan and a very good quality direct copy of a honda, the predator have a greater difference but run excellent and hold up really well. I second the idea of buying made in America and supporting local economy, however quality and cost is my first concern, heck when even the companies making "American made" products are out sourcing parts from oversees to increase their quality, profit, sales, etc. that should tell you something. I just as soon skip the middle man.


----------



## 7sleeper (Feb 4, 2014)

I always find it amusing when people hold up the banner "buy american made goods...!" When at the same time all companies are trying to maximize their profits. And the only way to do that is to reduce their costs(producing somewhere else etc.). Further the constant complaint about quality issues of foreign products falls into the same category. The magic word is "*planned obsolescence*", that's as old as the light bulb!

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...e_depression_through_planned_obsolescence.pdf

So all this deterioration of quality is simply what the companies want to keep up their income. The quality of the 60 and 70's is gone and is never comming back. If you look further at how the "real" price for the products has changed over time you can expect to pay double to triple of what you pay today.Then again no one want's to use a product 5 years old! Technology is advancing so fast that everyone believes today's products are better than yesterdays!

7


----------



## Brian B. (Dec 8, 2015)

FYI it would appear that the newest Lifan engines have the CDI ignition found on the Honda GX series small engines, with this comes automatic electronic ignition advance,.. And an electronic rev limiting coil that compliments the typical mechanical governor.

(NR Racing sells a non rev limited genuine Honda coil, i am trying one soon to verify that it will in fact work on the clones.. NR was curious too so they said if it doesnt work simply mail it back for a refund)

Factory CDI kills spark at roughly 4,000 rpm.

(These engines are excellent)

(Building a Mud Motor/ Outboard)


----------



## blades (Dec 8, 2015)

nathon918 said:


> well it looks like honda has gone to china with most everything then, im not a huge honda fan and i dont really follow them , their older engines were some of the best but not anymore, but the last i knew all of the gx series engines were still made in japan, but i guess they have no real reason to make a superior product if most people just want mediocre products ...
> maybe its just me but i would rather spend more on something of quality or US made and actually support MY OWN country then sending money to some other country that doesnt like us just to get a piece of garbage product!
> its been said that china makes good and bad products, electronics aside, has anyone actually had a good quality product out of china, i mean REAL quality, NOT what passes as "quality" to most these days?
> also love everyone that puts Harbor freight "down" yet they still shop theretheres some quote about not being able to fix stupid that comes to mind


Don't look now but every Mfg mostly has some sort of cheaper line ( its call build to a price point)


----------



## lknchoppers (Dec 9, 2015)

I bought and sold about 100 Chinese ATVs, Scooters and Motorcycles back when I had my Motorcycle Shop. Many of them had annoying problems with leaks or minor stuff that I had to fix right out of the crate. No more Chinese knockoffs for me. If the Chinese can skimp on a bolt they will or slam a washer into a spot to take up some slack they do. Most of the US Companies I have seen import them always had a bad time and went belly up. US Patents mean nothing in China, they copy and duplicate, there is no development or product life cycle testing standards. If it looks like a shiny turd they are happy and ship it. Americans want warranties and the Chinese just act as if everything they supply is consumable. In the end it's just my not so humble opinion that they are not worth doing business with, they out right lie with a smile and the money you think you save buying their hardware is not as much as you think. I just buy used Honda GX motors used for my splitters and conveyor. I picked up a Honda GX240 with a gear reduction crank shaft for $100 not too long ago for my conveyor.


----------



## lknchoppers (Dec 9, 2015)

This is


nathon918 said:


> well it looks like honda has gone to china with most everything then, im not a huge honda fan and i dont really follow them , their older engines were some of the best but not anymore, but the last i knew all of the gx series engines were still made in japan, but i guess they have no real reason to make a superior product if most people just want mediocre products ...
> maybe its just me but i would rather spend more on something of quality or US made and actually support MY OWN country then sending money to some other country that doesnt like us just to get a piece of garbage product!
> its been said that china makes good and bad products, electronics aside, has anyone actually had a good quality product out of china, i mean REAL quality, NOT what passes as "quality" to most these days?
> also love everyone that puts Harbor freight "down" yet they still shop theretheres some quote about not being able to fix stupid that comes to mind




I couldn't agree more. Their steel is lower quality because they will cut it with cheaper products to make more money. Plenty of those Chinese ATVs frames and mounts broke and the steel was tough to weld because you could see the impurities popping out of the melted steel as you would run a bead. Some products met minimum expectations but none were really great and out of the Blue they would change something that would really screw up the performance of the machines. To get my respect you have to earn it and they sure did not!


----------



## Brian B. (Dec 10, 2015)

Yeah yeah chinese BBBBBBBAAAAAHHHHHHHHHDDDDDD,... ANYTHING OTHER THAN CHINESE GGGGGGGOOOOOODDDDDD....

Same old parrotted ******** we have all heard 5,000,000 times before, does that apply to Lifan that produces engines for Honda?

Then what the hell are we talking about?

The Lifan engines are fine, well made machines.


I hear more parroted ******** from folks looking to people please on forums than anything.


Buy Union you say?,.. I am Union,.. When you "BUY UNION" i guarantee 85~ 90% your "BUY UNION" mentality has the unintended consequence of you supporting an Obamite voting family,.. How about "everyone watch out for themselves and mind your own business", always worked for me.

I stopped buying Dodge and Chevrolet years ago, cheap OVERPRICED CRAP,... I still buy Ford but Toyota Nissan Hyundai in that order~ I'm done being a dumb ass follower and buying stuff based on what the f'tard next door "might think"


----------



## lknchoppers (Dec 10, 2015)

Not Parrotted ********, a Honda gx will be much better long term especially in a commercial application. Have fun with you Lifan . Why don't you start buying and selling them for profit and you will see pretty quick how they are a couple units here and there is one thing.


----------



## Brian B. (Dec 10, 2015)

Oh IF ONLY i could simply google the relationship between Lifan and Honda and prove the quality of the two were comparable.. If only i could establish a history of Honda contracting Lifan to build motors for them... If only perhaps most all of the parts were a direct swap from motor to motor,.. Blah ha ha!!!

Nothing personal man just when i hear ******** i have to call folks on it,.. And i call ********,.. Your talking from your ass

Lifan makes an excellent line of engines. (Three year warranty through Home Depot to boot,.. HD must have some confidence in their engines)

Call Darrel in Lifan's Tech Support if you have any tech questions non Lifan haters,.. He's very helpful.

"I don't buy Chinese crap!" (Entered on a chinese iPhone ROFL)


----------



## lknchoppers (Dec 11, 2015)

Up yours!!


----------



## blades (Dec 11, 2015)

play nice children


----------



## Brian B. (Dec 22, 2015)

Update on the Lifan 420cc i'm using to build a mud motor~ (its going to kick ass BTW,.. Because its mine..)

Newer Lifan engines have a rev limiting CDI coil that kills spark at 4,000 rpm.. 

I need to spin 4,750 and will~ 

I contacted NR Racing and bought a Honda UT-2 non rev limited CDI coil for $80,.. 

Runs flawlessly~ Lifan and Honda are in bed together, i dont have anything to prove it~ simply stating my opinion,.. 

So if you need a non rev limitedcoil for your CDI Lifan small engine, check online~ the Honda equivalent will likely work like mine does.

Oh,.. Its gonna be a bad whamma jamma,.. 25mph longtail assembled to my door,.. Said& done for under a grand,.. Jetpumps blow!,. American mud motors are needlessly over-complicated..

You looking at longtails? Look at Swamp Runner SPS mud motors,.. The originator! Thai style!


----------



## backhoelover (Dec 22, 2015)

i build the predator for go cart racing for a couple customers. longer dur cam. longer pushrods. aluminum flywheel. advance the timing with a adjustable coil bracket, remove the gov, 60lbs springs, rubber intake with honda 390 jet with the stock emulsion tube. and a day of porting and polishing the head and you got a bad little machine


----------



## Brian B. (Dec 22, 2015)

Yes sir! The clones are bad little boys!

Thanks fot the input!


----------

